# Where can I find pink colored pealess whistle?



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have noticed some handlers using pink-colored pealess whistles which I am told are far-reaching like the "green monsters" but not as hard on handlers' ears. Where can I find these whistles? Thanks!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I did a google search and Fox 40 makes a pink pealess whistle. I've never seen one or heard one so I don't know if they are good or not. I read a couple of reviews at Amazon.com and one person like it and the old grandma did not(she couldn't hear it!)

Andy


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Did you mean orange?

This whistle has been getting good reviews on RTF and I recently switched to it, so far, with good results.

_*The Answer*_.



*From the Dogs Afield webstore*

*The Answer - Orange Mega Whistle (w/o Pea) *
_*Mega with pealess Roy Gonia Competition Clear whistle inside - $9.99 *_​


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe the correct color is actually coral...well, from a metrosexual point of view.....

Juli


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, Juli - it does have an 'art deco' look about it  I'm _not_ buying one. Hey, I gotta have something to blame it on when my dog blows of my current whistle - he can't hear it. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.;-)

Chuck


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's a pink one:

http://www.acmewhistles.co.uk/images/pink-whistle.jpg

http://www.acmewhistles.co.uk/xcart/customer/product.php?productid=79&cat=8&page=1


----------

